# Springfield XDs



## SammysPizza (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.armslist.com/contests?utm_so ... gn=p011378

Not Spam.
I linked this to Armslist, which is having a promo for this gun and giving it away! Great site if you haven't checked it out yet.
Anyways, what do you guys think of this gun? The XD-s?
Do you think it would be good for carry or just range work? I'm not that familiar with XD's or 45s for that matter. Would a 1911 be a better option? Thanks for your input! :beer:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

a 45 with such a small grip may be a challenge, especially if you have large hands. I will wait to get my hands on one before I get too excited.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So....anyone have any experience with one yet? I was thinking the idea of this gun is pretty good.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Springfield XD subcompact 9mm for about 3 years and love it. Only handgun I own or have ever had much experience with so take that into account when considering my thoughts on owning one yourself. I have always considered myself a pretty poor shot with a hand gun before purchasing the XD, but almost right after purchasing the XD my shooting skills greatly improved. For myself it is a nice fit in my hands and very accurate.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree Mossy! I love my XD 45. I actually sat down and measured the dimensions of my XD, my Kel Tec PF9, and the XDs. The XDs, fits in between them and fills a very small void, but not enough of a small void to justify buying the XDs. I can carry the other guns just as well. Neat gun though for someone who is in the market for a slim 45 ACP.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have an XD 45 compact and like that. I wanted something smaller, but didn't like the CL9 so I traded that for a Smith Shield in 9mm. My groups are about 1/3 that of the Ruger. The trigger pull is much like the XD which I am acustomed to so I like that. The Smith Shield is very thin so I would guess the new Springfield would be a nice handgun also.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

How do you like the S&W Shield in 9 mm? I am thinking of trading in my Kel Tec PF9 for a 9 mm that shoots a little better (light trigger pull). I was considering the XD in 9 mm, and then today just stumbled across a review of the Shield. Any benefits of one over the other?


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I work in the Firearms section at Gander Mountain. Everyone has told me that the XD-S shoot really well. If you aren't used to the .45 it will be a bit of a challenge at first since it's so small.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

I own the xds in the .45acp very nice gun to shoot. the size makes it a very nice carry weapon and I am a large person with big hands and the extended mag. makes it a large enough grip for anyone. Very happy with the quality and performance,dont care where its made as long as its not china!


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got my XDs45 back from s
Springfield and it still shoots and handles very nice. :beer:


----------



## ScottEdvin (Apr 29, 2014)

I love my Springfield Armory XDs. I paid around 550 including tax for my 9mm Springfield Armory XDs. It is perfect for gun range shooting and also for choose home defense because of the low recoil. I spend 2 hrs daily in target shooting to improve my shooting accuracy.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No experience with the XD's, lately I've been drooling over the Sig Sauer 938 micro frame 9mm. Shot one the other day, now I got the itch really bad. Maybe I'll have to sell some ammo or something.


----------

